# Можно ли сделать такое с эквалайзером?

## ZmiyGorinich

Работаю в Gnome.

Есть ли эквалайзер который можно прикрутить к общему выводу звука, чтобы его настройки действовали для всех програм, которые выводят звук?

Просто надоело крутить эквалайзер в MPlayer и Listen.

Или как подобное можно реализовать.

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

Неужели никто этим никогда не занимался и даже не задумывался?  :Sad: 

----------

## C2H5OH

незнаю насчет Гномовского эквалайзера, но например для регулирования громкости всех программ, которые выводят звук через alsa прекрасно подходит alsamixer

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

Про громкость я знаю... а вот туда бы еще и эквалайзер прикрутить.... только вот понятия не имею что и куда прикручивать  :Smile: 

----------

## fank

насколько я понимаю, звук, который обрабатывается эквалайзером, должен идти на микширующее устройство, для которого есть конкретные привязки конкретному эквалайзеру (в смысле программной реализации)

проблему можно решить самым очевидным способом - ВЕСЬ и ЛЮБОЙ звук заводить ТОЛЬКО на один микшер

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

А как это практически реализовать?

----------

## fedukoff

Не знаю про гном. Но в КДЕ есть очень интересная и мощная звуковая система arts. Не знаю как практически реализовать, но теоритически весь звук, который синтезирует эта система, можно как угодно фильтровать....

----------

## fank

выводить весь звук в /dev/mixer

 :Smile: 

и выбрать эквалайзер, который умеет обрабатывать этот звук

к сожалению, пракически это сделать сложнее, чем теоретически, на мой взгляд

как известно, линукс - система без стандартов (по крайней мере десктоп)

тут такой зоопарк решений, что остаётся только придерживать определённой линии поведения, вырабатываемой исходя из опыта и предпочтений и граничиваемой только предложением в мире свободного софта

поэтому вывод такой - выбрать эквалайзер, и "под него" выбрать всё остальное

----------

## ba

 *fank wrote:*   

> выводить весь звук в /dev/mixer
> 
>  :)
> 
> и выбрать эквалайзер, который умеет обрабатывать этот звук
> ...

 

какую-то полную чушь вы несете... через /dev/mixer звук не выводися, это девайс для управления звуковухой (те движки которые вы дергаете в программе-микшере). и тем более нельзя софтверно обработать звук уже посланный в девайс звуковухи.

а вариантов тут 2:

1) использовать карту с хардверным эквалайзером

2) использовать sound-server в котором есть эквалайзер (я ими не пользовался, так что не знаю который подойдет, а так обрати внимание на arts, esd, jack)

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

А какие эквалайзеры посоветуете? Есть ли в интернете статьи, руководства по этому поводу?

----------

## AkhIL

Есть опыт работы с jack и LADSPA. Теоретически можно собрать то что ты хочешь. 

Обычный alsa/oss девйс можно сэмулировать при помощи bio2jack, libjackasyn, alsa-jack.

Вот только не знаю софта который бы пропускал через LADSPA сигнал приходящий из jack'a и отравлял его обратно. Но такой софт точно есть.

остается только собрать линейку фильтров и залинковать это все в конфигах или через qjackctl.

Так же помню что год назад, когда я еще пользовался КДЕ, я фильтровал звук через arts.

Но имхо хардварное решение много лучше будет.

----------

## theli

можно и без джека ... просто в альсе сделать устройство вывода с проходом через LADSPA плагин ... ну и такую цепочку можно длинной делать  :Smile: 

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

А практически кто-то делал? Или все тотже тембр крутят на колонках, усилителях и муз. центрах?

----------

